# When Gay Pride goes too far...



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Is it just me, or is this a social issue that permeates every aspect of life whether or not the venue is acceptable for it? 
Are the Pride folks truly so wrapped up in themselves that they need to make EVERYTHING about them? It's everywhere. It isn't the gay part that even bothers me it's just that these ideas have somehow been incorporated into places where sexual preferences are truly irrelevant. It's gotten to the point where I'm beginning to not take these folks seriously anymore.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am starting to feel the same way. I saw an older woman wearing a rainbow face mask and thought, "I really didn't need to know that and I really don't care about your sex life".


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

She can wear what she wants, and I can think what I want of it. 

What is really making me crazy is the psycho attitude some of these people have "support my homosexuality or else" stuff. I was way more supportive before it started being demanded of people


----------



## Tecolote (Aug 30, 2020)

Early 2000s: "There's no slippery slope with gay marriage."

2020: Trans kids.


----------



## Tecolote (Aug 30, 2020)

Things happen really fast these days.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Tecolote said:


> Early 2000s: "There's no slippery slope with gay marriage."
> 
> 2020: Trans kids.


My grandmother used to have a sign on the front door when she moved into the city. "No solicitors."

So if the ie Jehova's Witnesses knocked on her door or the Fuller Brush man, she might come around from the back of the house with the dog and say something like "Hey, can't you read? I'm not interested in your nonsense. Now take that crap off my property now!"
The word was quickly passed around not to go to that house because they don't like salesman.

Today, if some BLM/LBTGFUBAR went banging on her door and she responded the same way, she would be labeled racist, homophobic or some load of baloney, for simply refusing to go along to get along.

In a humorous way, it is like Dan Akroyd in "Christmas With The Kranks."
"Knock Knock Knock! It's time to put up your Frosty!"


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't care what anybody does in the privacy of their bedrooms...But I don't want to know about it either.


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

I agree. I dont really care what happens in your bedroom it is your business not mine, can I finish watching the labor day parade now please?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Every show that my wife watches seems to work a gay couple into the mix, and make the story about their choices. This is the reason I don't watch TV other than sports...which now seem to push the BLM bullcrap down our throats.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I know I'm proud of my LGBTQ+ kid. 💕


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Who cares?


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

doc- said:


> I don't care what anybody does in the privacy of their bedrooms...But I don't want to know about it either.


Agreed; I also shouldn't be assaulted by having to see straight people holding hands or kissing in public, or, more egregiously, ads on TV or scenes in movies where straight people kiss — or worse. Seeing that absolutely revolts me!


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Tecolote said:


> Early 2000s: "There's no slippery slope with gay marriage."
> 
> 2020: Trans kids.


What about trans kids?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

colourfastt said:


> Agreed; I also shouldn't be assaulted by having to see straight people holding hands or kissing in public, or, more egregiously, ads on TV or scenes in movies where straight people kiss — or worse. Seeing that absolutely revolts me!


Maybe you should turn off the TV and go outside.

Everything being turned into a personal agenda these days


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

RJ2019 said:


> Maybe you should turn off the TV and go outside.
> 
> Everything being turned into a personal agenda these days


You started this thread but are telling someone else to get outside?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

painterswife said:


> You started this thread but are telling someone else to get outside?


No, I'm not part.of the gay pride parade who demands "accept me or else". Going outside was merely a suggestion.

You seem easily triggered. I've been around long enough to have figured out what you're about, lol


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My grandmother said "get off my porch."
The same principle applies today.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

It never crossed my mind to be proud, or, ashamed of whom I choose to diddle.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know I'm proud of my LGBTQ+ kid. 💕


Another example of sharing too much....I don't really want to know, and could care less about alternative lifestyle CHOICES !


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's a wonderful example of a place that gay pride dont belong. How is it even relevant in such a venue?
www.backyardchickens.com/threads/lgbt-chicken-keepers.1342550/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know I'm proud of my LGBTQ+ kid. 💕


I'm proud of all my kids. Each has unique traits and characteristics and each equally important to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You started this thread but are telling someone else to get outside?


Context matters


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RJ2019 said:


> How is it even *relevant *in such a venue?


It's just their way of making themselves the center of attention.









Why Narcissists Act the Way They Do


How a narcissist sees you and the world through the distortions of NPD.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

It sure seems that way doesn't it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I'm proud of all my kids. Each has unique traits and characteristics and each equally important to me.


Are you implying I don't care about my non LGBTQ+ kid(s)? That's not very nice, and it's quite odd considering the thread is in regard to Gay Pride. Curious, as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CKelly78z said:


> Another example of sharing too much....I don't really want to know, and could care less about alternative lifestyle CHOICES !


Isn't homesteading an alternative lifestyle choice?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RJ2019 said:


> It sure seems that way doesn't it?


I think the members with the most posts are trying to be the center of attention. Just my opinion...

And diagnosing a mental illness on an internet forum is just not nice, helpful advice. Oh! Isn't that the phrase that founding Homesteading Today way back in the day? I'm sure it is.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I never cared for it. I never wanted to see it. I never wanted to know about it.

I was never asked my view when gooberment got involved and legalized things which I was raised and taught to know are wrong. And I surely don't appreciate when it becomes a one-sided issue and opposing views aren't tolerated. Fascism isn't my friend.

As far as I'm concerned, I'd rather go live in an isolated cabin in the woods and let lunatic society burn itself to hell entirely, since self destruction seems to be on every news channel these days.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you implying I don't care about my non LGBTQ+ kid(s)? That's not very nice, and it's quite odd considering the thread is in regard to Gay Pride. Curious, as well.


Why are you flaunting not your own, but your child's sexuality on a public forum? I would be so embarrassed and ashamed if my mother did that to me. It would imply to me that my sexuality, and not my accomplishments were why my mother is proud of and that's just twisted

What disgusting behavior


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think the members with the most posts are *trying to be the center of attention*.


I think everyone can decide for themselves who *really* does it, based on all the evidence.


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

colourfastt said:


> Agreed; I also shouldn't be assaulted by having to see straight people holding hands or kissing in public, or, more egregiously, ads on TV or scenes in movies where straight people kiss — or worse. Seeing that absolutely revolts me!


We aren't saying that, just not everything needs to be about what genetalia you prefer.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Gay pride is not just about who you love. It is about the ability to be just as open about who they are as opposite-sex couples have been able to be for their entire lives. Being able to hold hands and kiss in public just like opposite couples can without repercussions.

Now if you don't want anyone to do those things in public and that thread was about that, it is a different situation but you picked out posted a thread about how certain people of certain sexualities express that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RJ2019 said:


> Why are you flaunting not your own, but your child's sexuality on a public forum? I would be so embarrassed and ashamed if my mother did that to me. It would imply to me that my sexuality, and not my accomplishments were why my mother is proud of and that's just twisted
> 
> What disgusting behavior


Since you asked, I'm fairly straight. 

OK. You're new to HT so you've never see the list of my kid's accomplishments. My kid is a veteran who deployed to Dover Mortuary during the height of fighting in Afghanistan, where they were the officer in charge of reverse dignified transfers of the honored dead. They worked directly with bereaved families. They were an honor student in high school and at VMI, where they graduated with dual BS degrees. They volunteered with Habit for Humanity, and the elderly. They are kind, compassionate, and care for other people. 

My kid is out and proud of themselves, has been for a years, and couldn't care less if I sky wrote they were LGBTQ+. And I am very proud of them for all they have accomplished. 

I'm very proud of my other kids too, they're not LGBTQ+ and in school to be a nurse practitioner. 

Are you proud of your kids? Would you still be proud of them if they were LGBTQ+?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Now if you don't want anyone to do those things in public and that thread was about that, it is a different situation but you picked out posted a thread about how certain people of certain sexualities express that.


What?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Since you asked...


I don't see where anyone did.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's just their way of making themselves the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't see where anyone did.





Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't see where anyone did.





Bearfootfarm said:


> I think everyone can decide for themselves who *really* does it, based on all the evidence.


Who cares?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Irish Pixie said:


> Who cares?


Not me.

And I suspect that's the problem some people are having


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RJ2019 said:


> Not me.
> 
> And I suspect that's the problem some people are having


Yet you care enough to start a rather derogatory thread about Gay Pride.

Perhaps you missed this: "Are you proud of your kids? Would you still be proud of them if they were LGBTQ+?"


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yet you care enough to start a rather derogatory thread about Gay Pride.
> 
> Perhaps you missed this: "Are you proud of your kids? Would you still be proud of them if they were LGBTQ+?"


I don't really think my kids personal lives belong on this forum but thanks for asking


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RJ2019 said:


> I don't really think my kids personal lives belong on this forum but thanks for asking


I didn't ask if they were LGBTQ+, I asked if you'd still be proud of them if they were, but thank you for answering the question. I understand.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't homesteading an alternative lifestyle choice?


No. The rest of the lifestyles are the alternatives


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HT and many members have been here for a couple of decades. Sharing lives and personal info has been part of that. I expect that Pixies children know just what she shares and were asked before she did.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

"When Human Rights Goes Too Far" - Coming soon, to a thread near you. ...

yeesh.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> HT and many members have been here for a couple of decades. Sharing lives and personal info has been part of that. I expect that Pixies children know just what she shares and were asked before she did.


Which is more than fair, as long as members realize that the information they share is not off limits for discussion at other times.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Which is more than fair, as long as members realize that the information they share is not off limits for discussion at other times.


I absolutely agree, the same rules for everyone.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Most of the so called alternative lifestyles are now legal and protected by law. That should be the end of the subject. Unfortunately some want to somehow force everyone to approve, accept, support their lifestyle. Ridiculous at best. Live the way you wish and quit trying for a pat on the back and looking for approval from others. Way past time for such immature behavior.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Which is more than fair, as long as members realize that the information they share is not off limits for discussion at other times.


I have been told by mods in the past that is not really accurate. For example, I can't start a thread about other poster's personal information or bring them into a thread that they are not participating in. I was told the exception was asking about why someone was missing or maybe moved on. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not sure I'm following your question but I've posted personal information and if it's relevant to discussion or an article may be interesting to others, I can't see getting fired up about it and it's not exactly classified information. 

Beyond that, I really can't see trashing another thread on the finer nuances of rule interpretation.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I'm not sure I'm following your question but I've posted personal information and if it's relevant to discussion or an article may be interesting to others, I can't see getting fired up about it and it's not exactly classified information.
> 
> Beyond that, I really can't see trashing another thread on the finer nuances of rule interpretation.


You mentioned this in response to a post I made. You brought it into this discussion. I have also been told that thread drift happens. 

For example, Is it allowed to start a thread about someone else LBQT children?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Is it allowed to start a thread about someone else LBQT children?


*Context* still matters.



wr said:


> *if it's relevant*





wr said:


> I really can't see trashing another thread on the finer nuances of rule interpretation.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> You mentioned this in response to a post I made. You brought it into this discussion. I have also been told that thread drift happens.
> 
> For example, Is it allowed to start a thread about someone else LBQT children?


Apparently the OP already did in a way.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know I'm proud of my LGBTQ+ kid.


Well of course you are. And wouldn't you be just as proud if they grew up to be a good person who happened to be hetero?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> It never crossed my mind to be proud, or, ashamed of whom I choose to diddle.


Oh I don't know. There was a couple of rock stars back in the day, I would have been very proud of myself if I bagged them.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

RJ2019 said:


> *Why are you flaunting not your own, but your child's sexuality on a public forum?...*





Irish Pixie said:


> Since you asked, I'm fairly straight.





Bearfootfarm said:


> *I don't see where anyone did.*


I think the rules of basic English teach that who, what, where, when and _*why*_... along with the question mark (*?*) at the end means a question was asked... or did I flunk basic grammar worse than I thought?????


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Who cares?


You do. It's quite obvious that you like the attention.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> Well of course you are. And wouldn't you be just as proud if they grew up to be a good person who happened to be hetero?


I'm proud of all my kids. Two are gay, one is straight but I raised all my kids to live the best life they can, be the best person they can and if they treat others with respect and dignity, they will be treated in kind. 

None of them prefer to be defined by their sexual orientation.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> I think the *rules of basic English* teach that who, what, where, when and _*why*_... along with the question mark (*?*) at the end means *a* question was asked... or *did I flunk basic grammar worse than I thought*?????


Yes.
"*A*" question was asked.




> RJ2019 said:





> *Why are you flaunting *not your own*, *but* your child's sexuality *on a public forum?*...*


The question *answered* was not asked.
Precise wording matters.
Context matters




> Irish Pixie said:





> Since you asked, *I'm fairly straight*.


Ask Alice








How to Diagram a Sentence


When students learn how to diagram a sentence, they understand parts of speech This provides a foundation for improved writing and speaking skills.




www.thoughtco.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Agreed; I also shouldn't be assaulted by having to see straight people holding hands or kissing in public, or, more egregiously, ads on TV or scenes in movies where straight people kiss — or worse. Seeing that absolutely revolts me!


Does seeing gay people kiss revolt you?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

wr said:


> I'm proud of all my kids. Two are gay, one is straight but I raised all my kids to live the best life they can, be the best person they can and if they treat others with respect and dignity, they will be treated in kind.
> 
> None of them prefer to be defined by their sexual orientation.


I don't even know your kids and I like them! Sexual orientation shouldn't permeate every aspect of life, I thought that was just commom sense but evidently common sense isnt so common anymore


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

RJ2019 said:


> I don't even know your kids and I like them! Sexual orientation shouldn't permeate every aspect of life, I thought that was just commom sense but evidently common sense isnt so common anymore


You don't believe she overshared?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Does seeing gay people kiss revolt you?


I thought Burger King kissing Ronald McDonald was pretty gross, if that counts.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought Burger King kissing Ronald McDonald was pretty gross, if that counts.


It was Lucille Ball


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Live and let live. Don't make it mandatory !!! I know I'm a man of few words...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> It was Lucille Ball


I thought she looked familiar.
That Burger King dude still creeps me out though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought she looked familiar.
> That Burger King dude still creeps me out though.


Me too


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> You don't believe she overshared?


Or flaunting and disgusting as was indicated in a response to my post?

ETA: I wonder why the abrupt change of tune?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Or flaunting and disgusting as was indicated in a response to my post?


Get over yourself


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Well of course you are. And wouldn't you be just as proud if they grew up to be a good person who happened to be hetero?


Exactly. I couldn't be more proud of the heterosexual kid either. Three kids of their own, a loving spouse, a very responsible job, and continuing education to become a Nurse Practitioner. They are kind, compassionate, and caring too. We raised both to be true to themselves, and to give to others.

Their sexuality is simply a component of who they are, it isn't the whole of them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You don't believe she overshared?





Irish Pixie said:


> Or flaunting and disgusting as was indicated in a response to my post?


Patterns never change.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> View attachment 90872


It doesn't do anything for me, but I'm not one to judge...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> It doesn't do anything for me, but *I'm* *not one to judge*..


Then don't.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I got hired on at Macys, Owasso, Okla, At orentation, I saw a fully made up in the face ts, holding hands with her short fat woman lover. Havnt seen her since. I dont mind trans women. I cant stand to see 2 gay males holding hands. They did that in Vietnam. It bothered me then, it bothers me now. Im not hateful of them, It just neg bothers me


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

RJ2019 said:


> Is it just me, or is this a social issue that permeates every aspect of life whether or not the venue is acceptable for it?
> Are the Pride folks truly so wrapped up in themselves that they need to make EVERYTHING about them? It's everywhere. It isn't the gay part that even bothers me it's just that these ideas have somehow been incorporated into places where sexual preferences are truly irrelevant. It's gotten to the point where I'm beginning to not take these folks seriously anymore.


Could you be more specific?
What went too far and where?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

doozie said:


> Could you be more specific?
> What went too far and where?


Say for instance someone is showing their cattle at a county fair. Is it appropriate to make sure everyone who walks by is acutely aware of a cow owner's sexual orientation? Should there be rainbow or gay pride flags over their cattle's pens? 

There are just some places where proclaiming your sexual orientation does not fit in any way you slice it


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

RJ2019 said:


> Say for instance someone is showing their cattle at a county fair. Is it appropriate to make sure everyone who walks by is acutely aware of a cow owner's sexual orientation? Should there be rainbow or gay pride flags over their cattle's pens?
> 
> There are just some places where proclaiming your sexual orientation does not fit in any way you slice it


Did this actually happen?
Maybe the flag is a symbol of acceptance, or support, and not a personal statement about the owners orientation.
In any case, your scenario is not something I would find unacceptable, unusual or going too far.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

Tecolote said:


> Early 2000s: "There's no slippery slope with gay marriage."
> 
> 2020: Trans kids.


_GAY PEOPLE, amiright!?!?!?_


But no -- real talk here -- gay marriage and transgender issues have absolutely nothing to do with one another.

This is like me going:

_Early 2000s: Children watching Caillou

2020: Teenagers eating Tide Pods_


Now, I can agree with the original post -- on a certain level -- that there are folks out there in the Pride movement that are definitely doing more harm than good. You know who they are. The ones that have to respond to every interaction with, "Well, you're just a homophobe!" like that's some silver bullet for ending all arguments no matter what they're about. Those folks are the fringe, though.

But what even _is_ some of the posts in this thread? lol


EDIT:
Also, on flags... you have to be really triggered by gay people to get upset by a rainbow. _It's a rainbow_. It doesn't mean they're gay or transgendered. It may mean they support someone else. Or maybe they like rainbows. So what if there's a rainbow flag over a cow stand at the county fair -- is that going to make the livestock judging unfair or change the price of the cow at auction?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> ETA: I wonder *why* the abrupt change of tune?


Context and reality.
Nothing really "changed".


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Transgender anarchist wins GOP nomination for sheriff in Cheshire County


Keene’s Aria DiMezzo is the first transgender person to win the GOP’s nomination for Cheshire County sheriff after running unopposed in Tuesday’s primary.




www.unionleader.com





Here's a good example. This fine human being is using their orientation/gender as a weapon in the political arena. If they were serious about being sheriff this would not be a problem. It's the open flaunting that is disgusting. Sexuality, weaponized.

Way to earn my respect 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

RJ2019 said:


> Transgender anarchist wins GOP nomination for sheriff in Cheshire County
> 
> 
> Keene’s Aria DiMezzo is the first transgender person to win the GOP’s nomination for Cheshire County sheriff after running unopposed in Tuesday’s primary.
> ...


Actually it was not about that person sexuality , it was about people choosing someone to supprt that they had not even checked out.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

And here I thought sexual "orientation" was losing your virginity. 

I know many gay people and they don't flaunt it in your face like that. It is not the norm. Most just want to be left in peace. Don't listen to the MSM. They will get you worked up. 

Was in the store earlier today and CNN was on. They were getting people worked up over chairs being tied to each other at a rally. 

I won't lose a moment's sleep on them chairs.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

RJ2019 said:


> Transgender anarchist wins GOP nomination for sheriff in Cheshire County
> 
> 
> Keene’s Aria DiMezzo is the first transgender person to win the GOP’s nomination for Cheshire County sheriff after running unopposed in Tuesday’s primary.
> ...


Ridiculous example, in no way is their sexual orientation being used as a weapon.
Where are you seeing that?
They are running in an election and also happen to be Trans according to the story.

While I find some of their ideas from the story disturbing, in no way can I connect it to being Trans.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought she looked familiar.
> That Burger King dude still creeps me out though.


Me too. 


As for the subject at hand, I'd say don't sweat the small stuff. People are going to do what they do regardless of their sex, creed, whatever...some people like to be loud about things, some people don't.....getting upset at another person's actions doesn't change their actions. Anger towards another is like drinking poison and expecting the other person to die.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> As for the subject at hand, I'd say don't sweat the small stuff. People are going to do what they do regardless of their sex, creed, whatever...some people like to be loud about things, some people don't.....getting upset at another person's actions doesn't change their actions. Anger towards another is like drinking poison and expecting the other person to die.


Amen, I am still surprised at what some so called " straight" people do in private and just have to think they need to tell me about.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Actually *it was not about *that person sexuality , it was about people choosing someone to supprt that they had not even checked out.


It's not hard to "win" if one runs *unopposed*.
It's not a sign of "support" or "choosing".
It means he filled out all the proper forms and paid the filing fees.



> Keene’s Aria DiMezzo is the first transgender person to win the GOP’s nomination for Cheshire County sheriff *after running unopposed* in Tuesday’s primary.


If he voted for himself he automatically wins.

*Details *matter.
You can't just make up things and think everyone will believe you simply because you said it when the facts are right there in front of everyone.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not hard to "win" if one runs *unopposed*.
> It's not a sign of "support" or "choosing".
> It means he filled out all the proper forms and paid the filing fees.
> 
> ...


So if you read the article, they ran for this office not to beat the incumbent, but solely for the 'debate'. Just to argue and make some sort of point. They don't expect to win the spot, I don't think.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RJ2019 said:


> So if you read the article, they ran for this office not to beat the incumbent, but solely for the 'debate'.


I read some things about him before.
Yeah, he's just looking for attention.
There's a lot of that going around.


----------



## comeoutof'er/m (Sep 14, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Is it just me, or is this a social issue that permeates every aspect of life whether or not the venue is acceptable for it?
> Are the Pride folks truly so wrapped up in themselves that they need to make EVERYTHING about them? It's everywhere. It isn't the gay part that even bothers me it's just that these ideas have somehow been incorporated into places where sexual preferences are truly irrelevant. It's gotten to the point where I'm beginning to not take these folks seriously anymore.
> [/QUO
> 
> It's a problem, but I see the cause of the problem as being not so much the homosexuals, as it is the problem of a Christian/moral community that has forgotten how to live _as a community_. Christians, as well as morally sound people, have remained idle while allowing the government to take over their own responsibility to govern themselves (1Cor.5:11-13; 11:30-31). If we were actually living as a community of Christian/moral people (Acts 2:42-47; 4:32-35), on a local level, we would self-regulate our own culture, rather than saying, "why doesn't the government do something about that!?" If Christians learned that it was actually possible for them to live in community, above and beyond just going to church, and actually give the community a testimony of ONE BODY with many members, homosexuals, and people who want to live openly immoral lifestyles, would, more than likely, not feel comfortable in that setting and go elsewhere on their own. Or, even better yet, would be able to see what a testimony of true love actually looked like and want it so much they would want to forsake their lifestyle and learn to live like that! And hopefully, rather than being condemned, would be forgiven, loved, and encouraged so much () that they would never want to return to their old lifestyle. The reason I blame Christians more than the homosexuals for today's problems is that Christians have a greater responsibility than sinners. Sinners do not have any responsibility for the community, they just do what they do. But we Christians, who do have the responsibility to openly declare and display our moral lifestyles, rather than being bold in our faith, have kept our public Christianity contained to our one hour a week ceremonial religious "service." Often times, the only public testimonies that LGBTQ have ever seen of what they are told is "Christianity" are the hypocritical lives of people who talk about doing good on Sunday morning, but in private, are just as disobedient as they are to other commandments in other areas. So, homosexuals can honestly, in their own minds, say, "at least I'm not a hypocrite about my sins!" And, way too often, they actually have a pretty good point! There are things that we who complain about the ills of society can do to change our world. But we have to start with getting real with ourselves and stop hiding our failures as the church, by pointing at other sinners.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I read some things about him before.
> Yeah, he's just looking for attention.
> There's a lot of that going around.


Is he the correct pronoun? I didn't know what to call he/she/it/them/whatever. I figured anything I say could probably be construed as offensive so at the end of the day it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RJ2019 said:


> Is he the correct pronoun?


It's the one I'm going to use.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's the one I'm going to use.


I respect that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

comeoutof'er/m said:


> It's a problem, but I see the cause of the problem as being not so much the homosexuals, as it is the problem of a Christian/moral community that has forgotten how to live _as a community_. Christians, as well as morally sound people, have remained idle while allowing the government to take over their own responsibility to govern themselves (1Cor.5:11-13; 11:30-31). If we were actually living as a community of Christian/moral people (Acts 2:42-47; 4:32-35), on a local level, we would self-regulate our own culture, rather than saying, "why doesn't the government do something about that!?" If Christians learned that it was actually possible for them to live in community, above and beyond just going to church, and actually give the community a testimony of ONE BODY with many members, homosexuals, and people who want to live openly immoral lifestyles, would, more than likely, not feel comfortable in that setting and go elsewhere on their own. Or, even better yet, would be able to see what a testimony of true love actually looked like and want it so much they would want to forsake their lifestyle and learn to live like that! And hopefully, rather than being condemned, would be forgiven, loved, and encouraged so much () that they would never want to return to their old lifestyle. The reason I blame Christians more than the homosexuals for today's problems is that Christians have a greater responsibility than sinners. Sinners do not have any responsibility for the community, they just do what they do. But we Christians, who do have the responsibility to openly declare and display our moral lifestyles, rather than being bold in our faith, have kept our public Christianity contained to our one hour a week ceremonial religious "service." Often times, the only public testimonies that LGBTQ have ever seen of what they are told is "Christianity" are the hypocritical lives of people who talk about doing good on Sunday morning, but in private, are just as disobedient as they are to other commandments in other areas. So, homosexuals can honestly, in their own minds, say, "at least I'm not a hypocrite about my sins!" And, way too often, they actually have a pretty good point! There are things that we who complain about the ills of society can do to change our world. But we have to start with getting real with ourselves and stop hiding our failures as the church, by pointing at other sinners.


There's a whole section set aside for discussing "religion".









Homesteading Forum







www.homesteadingtoday.com













HT Rules and Regulations *Revised 2-11-2021


1. No illegal message content including promoting any illegal activity, or advocating, promoting or assisting any unlawful act. 2. No foul language, curse words, or other unacceptable words and phrases. We are trying to maintain a family environment and such language is not appropriate. Also...




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## Chew (Jan 11, 2020)

If your child's greatest accomplishment is liking a penis or a vagina...then the child is a loser. 

If you identify your child as your gay, hetero, lgtbq*** child, then you are a loser. 

Nobody cares how your child achieves sexual satisfaction. If you strive to obtain attention from your child's sexual proclivities, then you need help.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't care if a man and woman are holding hands or sharing a quick kiss. I also don't care if the same scenario is being played out between 2 men or 2 women. 

I don't really care which gender someone prefers. What they do in their own private lives is their business. I feel it's wrong for a person to be discrimintated against because of their sexual preferences. Again, that is their business. 

To me it seems like people who advertise their sexual preference want that to be a big part of how other people see them. A person's sex life is not high on my list of "need to know" personality traits.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

painterswife said:


> View attachment 90859


I am sad for you...that you apparently believe so poorly of those around you.


----------



## comeoutof'er/m (Sep 14, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's a whole section set aside for discussing "religion".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is a religion


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not hard to "win" if one runs *unopposed*.
> It's not a sign of "support" or "choosing".
> It means he filled out all the proper forms and paid the filing fees.
> 
> ...


Details, like receiving 4211 votes, LOL.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

comeoutof'er/m said:


> Everything is a religion


Pretty much.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

comeoutof'er/m said:


> Everything is a religion


We also have some rules regarding evangelizing. Not everybody shares the same faith and not everybody is welcome to force feed other members their own brand of religion.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

comeoutof'er/m said:


> Everything is a religion


Not here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Details, like *receiving 4211* votes, LOL.


That's irrelevant.
People voting a straight Republican ticket could account for those without them even knowing who was running.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's irrelevant.
> People voting a straight Republican ticket could account for those without them even knowing who was running.


That is the point. Voting for someone without even having a clue who they are. Not very informed at exactly what the person voted for was trying to prove. Not at all irrelevant.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> That is the point. *Voting for someone without even having a clue who they are.* Not very informed at exactly what the person voted for was trying to prove. Not at all irrelevant.


That's not "support' nor "choosing".

It has nothing to do with the *candidate's* motives, which seems mainly to be making himself the center of attention.

Voting a straight ticket is about knowing who they *aren't*.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They voted for someone with no clue who that person was because they had a certain letter beside their name. That is the ultimate uninformed voter. For all, they know they are really support the other party. They supported them by voting for them.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought Burger King kissing Ronald McDonald was pretty gross, if that counts


Don't know about gross, but creepy. Then again, ANYTHING involving that Burger King fella is creepy.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's not "support' nor "choosing".
> 
> It has nothing to do with the *candidate's* motives, which seems mainly to be making himself the center of attention.
> 
> Voting a straight ticket is about knowing who they *aren't*.


Absolutely, there was no intention of actually becoming sheriff in the first place. Debate, or trying to make some kind of point is an extremely lame reason to run for the position. It really serves no purpose in the long run.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

She does want to be Sherriff. She is just realistic about her chances.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Voting for someone *without even having a clue* who they are.


They have a clue what he's *not.*
That means they are well informed about the other party. 



painterswife said:


> She does want to be Sherriff. She is just realistic about her chances.


So you *say*.

The documented evidence contradicts your claims once again

Patterns..........


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

She? 
Pretty sure that is a guy with a little glamor touch.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> She?
> Pretty sure that is a guy with a little glamor touch.


Fairly common issue. Not knowing for sure if they are female or male or trying to pretend something. Thankfully its not to hard to just use generic terms if its not possible to just avoid the situation. Between the the race issues and these gender issues its getting pretty normal to just keep the contact to the bare minimum and go on down the road. That way its less likely any offense can be taken. Let them do their thing but leave me out of it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I wasn't offended at all. Sort of sympathetic though.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

RJ2019 said:


> Is he the correct pronoun? I didn't know what to call he/she/it/them/whatever. I figured anything I say could probably be construed as offensive so at the end of the day it doesn't really matter.


I just read the linked article and "she" would be the correct pronoun.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One would be correct and the other would be preferred.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm gonna stick with "it". Why don't we just start calling everybody "it" because these days nobody can be sure and that should be equally inoffensive to everyone. Even the trans people who change their minds later


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RJ2019 said:


> Say for instance someone is showing their cattle at a county fair. Is it appropriate to make sure everyone who walks by is acutely aware of a cow owner's sexual orientation? Should there be rainbow or gay pride flags over their cattle's pens?
> 
> There are just some places where proclaiming your sexual orientation does not fit in any way you slice it


Can you tell us where the rainbow/pride flag hurt you?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't even understand the concept of pride in an inherent and immutable characteristic. "Proud to be ...", when filled in with something like race just seems to be another form of "othering". Perhaps it can be innocuous but it can certainly go way too far, as we witnessed the middle of last century.

I would prefer to reserve _pride_ for accomplishments or character traits, which are the result of choices, rather than anything anyone has no control over.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

random said:


> I don't even understand the concept of pride in an inherent and immutable characteristic. "Proud to be ...", when filled in with something like race just seems to be another form of "othering". Perhaps it can be innocuous but it can certainly go way too far, as we witnessed the middle of last century.
> 
> I would prefer to reserve _pride_ for accomplishments or character traits, which are the result of choices, rather than anything anyone has no control over.


I think your cautionary note on when pride morphs into superiority or hyper-nationalism is well-placed and worthy of reflection. There is a difference between being proud of who you are and feeling you are better than "the others", and the line can get blurry.

As a general principle, being prideful is maybe not particularly desirable. HOWEVER, I would distinguish that general principle from how it applies to marginalized groups. In instances, like the LGBT population, where people have been shamed, discriminated against, or had violence visited upon them because of this immutable characteristic, damage has been done. So, if as a society, we have to make a point of pumping up that pride with an occasional parade, rainbow flag or speciality cable TV channel, it just seems like we are helping to undo some of that damage.

I think eventually we get to a point where the presence of LGBT members of our community is both unremarkable and unremarked on. Ironically, when we get to the point where people stop complaining about the Gay Pride parade, we probably won't need the parade anymore....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The Paw said:


> So, if as a society, we have to make a point of pumping up that pride with an occasional parade, rainbow flag or speciality cable TV channel, it just seems like *we are helping to undo some of that damage.*


I will gladly apologize to any individual I personally have damaged.
I owe no apologies for what some others may have done.

Don't ask don't tell is still the best policy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I need not pump anyone's pride for something that I either have no opinion or do not support, regardless of who may have caused "damage."


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

GTX63 said:


> I need not pump anyone's pride for something that I either have no opinion or do not support, regardless of who may have caused "damage."


This reflects my thoughts pretty well.

Don't count on me to be proud of you when you aren't truly proud of yourself. Gay pride parades tell me these folks are searching for meaning, begging others to like and accept them. Do these same people even like and accept themselves, or are they wanting others to do it for them? The whole thing is just a lot of attention seeking and it's stupid.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What's really sad is when a woman can march bare breasted is a gay pride parade but be arrested for breast feeding a baby in a city park.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> What's really sad is when a woman can march bare breasted is a gay pride parade but be arrested for breast feeding a baby in a city park.


That's pretty twisted.
How does that work? If I 'identify' as a man can I run around everywhere with bare titties?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Who says you can't?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

RJ2019 said:


> This reflects my thoughts pretty well.
> 
> Don't count on me to be proud of you when you aren't truly proud of yourself. Gay pride parades tell me these folks are searching for meaning, begging others to like and accept them. Do these same people even like and accept themselves, or are they wanting others to do it for them? The whole thing is just a lot of attention seeking and it's stupid.


Yep, pretty much summarizes my feelings as well. A bad choice is now affecting their mental stability.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm confused. We're supposed to allow people to decide what gender they are, and yet gender reveal parties are all the rage because apparently what gender you are born as is important somehow. We are allowed to choose what gender we are but we should not wear clothing, hairstyles, or listen to music that is culturally different from our traditional skin color culture. Two white women have recently been tarred and feathered for identifying as black, but we can choose to identify as genders that are different from our physical characteristics.

We're seriously so schizophrenic as a society. Society needs to go to therapy (possibly be put on meds, I don't know), and please shut up until it has been in treatment at least 12 months.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you not see how the gay/straight battle is just one more way to divide America?

Stop being so easily manipulated. Stop


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, just *STOP!*

You do realize this is just another ploy to distract folk from seeing the good that's being done these days by certain parts of the government. [trying not to get political here...]


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know I'm proud of my LGBTQ+ kid. 💕


Why? Because he/she/it's LGBTQ? I don't get that. Aren't you simply proud of your kid? Why add that descriptor? Who gives a rat's ass if your kid's anything other than your kid?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RJ2019 said:


> If I 'identify' as a man can I run around everywhere with bare titties?


I won't complain.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

tripletmom said:


> Why? Because he/she/it's LGBTQ? I don't get that. Aren't you simply proud of your kid? Why add that descriptor? Who gives a rat's ass if your kid's anything other than your kid?


She is unable to answer your question.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

nchobbyfarm said:


> She is unable to answer your question.


Lol


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> She is unable to answer your question.


They never answer our questions, about anything.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

tripletmom said:


> They never answer our questions, about anything.


Sure like to ask questions though.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

tripletmom said:


> They never answer our questions, about anything.


She is UNABLE to answer. Ever


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> She is UNABLE to answer. Ever


She will be back


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

HDRider said:


> She will be back


Good. I'm glad to hear it. That way you will not have to choose a new villian for you to protect the forum from.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Good. I'm glad to hear it. That way you will not have to choose a new villian for you to protect the forum from.


I prefer the term opposition


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm tempted to ask what happened, although I realize I might not wanna know


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

tripletmom said:


> Why? Because he/she/it's LGBTQ? I don't get that. Aren't you simply proud of your kid? Why add that descriptor? Who gives a rat's ass if your kid's anything other than your kid?


I can't speak for IrishPixie at all, but I don't like statements like these because they come off manipulative and disingenuous, especially in light of the context of this discussion. I don't know if you meant it that way.

We're literally talking about LGBTQ+ people and there is an undercurrent here of, "UHG, I hate seeing gay people." Like there's something _inherently wrong_ about it. People will bend over backwards to avoid pointing it out directly, but typically when people think there's something _wrong _with someone else -- even if they act all egalitarian about it like, "Oh, well, it doesn't bother me, whatever" -- what they're really saying is that there's something about that person that they should be ashamed of.

Given that: It's perfectly valid to say something along the lines of, "I am proud of my gay child." To me, that's not saying you're proud of them _because _they are gay, you're saying to me that their sexual preferences don't make you any _less _proud. You're saying that they have nothing to be ashamed of, because there's nothing wrong with them.

Multiple people are henpecking at IrishPixie's quote, like they've just laid down some epic comeback to an argument that can't be defended against. I just see prejudices on display.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Audacity, that is a wonderful post.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep hammering the wedge


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

audacity said:


> We're literally talking about LGBTQ+ people and *there is an undercurrent* here of, "UHG, I hate seeing gay people."


The "undercurrent" is people are tired of *all* the lifestyles or ideologies being *forced* upon them everywhere. 
The OP clearly states they have no problem with gay people.



RJ2019 said:


> It isn't the gay part that even bothers me it's just that these ideas have somehow been incorporated into places where sexual preferences are truly irrelevant.





audacity said:


> I can't speak for IrishPixie at all,* but*


You didn't stop in time.



audacity said:


> People will bend over backwards to avoid pointing it out directly, but typically *when people think there's something wrong with someone else* -- even if they act all egalitarian about it like, "Oh, well, it doesn't bother me, whatever" -- *what they're really saying is that there's something about that person that they should be ashamed of*.





audacity said:


> *I just see prejudices* on display.





painterswife said:


> Audacity, that is a wonderful post.


Like *you're* doing right now?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

"The OP clearly states they have no problem with gay people."

Until they fly flags, run for office,or have parades... LOL!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Until they fly flags, run for office,or have parades..


No. 
Those are *your* words




> RJ2019 said:





> It isn't the gay part that even bothers me it's just that *these ideas* have somehow been *incorporated into* *places where sexual preferences are truly irrelevant*.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No.
> Those are *your* words
> 
> When Gay Pride goes too far...


No, those were the OP's examples.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

It seems to me to be a fairly recent cultural change where it is insufficient just to let people be who they are. Nowadays, it is as though many people must constantly be affirmed by others in any choice they make from what they eat, to who they want to be with, to who they vote for; and that is not healthy for anyone, imho. 

And I say that with a great deal of reflection because many people choose an identifier that often becomes not part of what they are, but the majority of who they are. They are no longer an individual, they are a vegan individual or a gay individual or a (fill in the blank) individual. Anyway, carry on....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> No, those were the OP's *examples*.


Of *places and scenarios* where sexual preference is irrelevant.


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

RJ2019 said:


> Is it just me, or is this a social issue that permeates every aspect of life whether or not the venue is acceptable for it?
> Are the Pride folks truly so wrapped up in themselves that they need to make EVERYTHING about them? It's everywhere. It isn't the gay part that even bothers me it's just that these ideas have somehow been incorporated into places where sexual preferences are truly irrelevant. It's gotten to the point where I'm beginning to not take these folks seriously anymore.


They are wanting to normalize aberrant behavior, and refuse to acknowledge man's sinful nature or God. Homosexuality is no different from any other sin: lying, theft, idolatry, murder, but because our sex drive is such a strong part of our nature, it is one of the most difficult sins to overcome. When they claim to be born "that way", they are essentially correct, since all men are born sinners, according to God.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Of *places and scenarios* where sexual preference is irrelevant.


So... A gay pride parade is irrelevant to gay people, ridiculous.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I prefer the term opposition


I'm sure you would.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> So... A gay pride parade is *irrelevant to gay people*, ridiculous.


It's irrelevant to the vast *majority* of people.

"Ridiculous" is having the "gay pride" parade in the first place.

No one wants to know their sexual preference.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's irrelevant to the vast *majority* of people.
> 
> "Ridiculous" is having the "gay pride" parade in the first place.
> 
> No one wants to know their sexual preference.


Weasel words, LOL 

"Of places and scenarios where sexual preference is irrelevant."
Your words.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Hiro said:


> It seems to me to be a fairly recent cultural change where it is insufficient just to let people be who they are. Nowadays, it is as though many people must constantly be affirmed by others in any choice they make from what they eat, to who they want to be with, to who they vote for; and that is not healthy for anyone, imho.
> 
> And I say that with a great deal of reflection because many people choose an identifier that often becomes not part of what they are, but the majority of who they are. They are no longer an individual, they are a vegan individual or a gay individual or a (fill in the blank) individual. Anyway, carry on....


The most flack is received by LGBT people who don't flaunt it, from the ones who do. 

Example: When astronaut Sally Ride, the first American woman to fly in space, died a few years ago, she was criticized for not making her almost-30-year relationship with another woman public prior to her death. C'mon. Maybe they didn't think it was anybody else's business, and the people who needed to know, knew. (At the time of her shuttle flight, she was married to a man; they divorced not long afterwards and had no children.)


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know I'm proud of my LGBTQ+ kid. 💕


And I didn’t need nor want to know your child is gay. I don’t CARE what their sexual orientation is. Can’t you just be proud of your kid?? For the PERSON they are?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

TxHorseMom said:


> And I didn’t need nor want to know your child is gay. I don’t CARE what their sexual orientation is. Can’t you just be proud of your kid?? For the PERSON they are?


You understood what I am getting at.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Your words.


Yes, my words.



> Surveys in Western cultures find, on average, that about 93% of men and 87% of women identify as completely heterosexual, 4% of men and 10% of women as mostly heterosexual, 0.5% of men and 1% of women as evenly bisexual, 0.5% of men and 0.5% of women as mostly homosexual, and 2% of men and 0.5% of women as completely homosexual


Why should there be a "sexual preference" *parade*?
Give some *logical* reasons.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

doozie said:


> "The OP clearly states they have no problem with gay people."
> 
> Until they fly flags, run for office,or have parades... LOL!


"The OP clearly states they have no problem with ie drunks, people from Louisiana, Republicans, polygamy, furries or Catholics and pro lifers."

Until they fly flags, run for office, or have parades...LOL!


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, my words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see no "logical reason" for a Thanksgiving day parade among others.
Here's some history regarding Pride parades, why they exist and are RELEVANT to participants.









About | Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender and Queer Pride Month | Library of Congress


Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender and Queer (LGBTQ) Pride Month is currently celebrated each year in the month of June to honor the 1969 Stonewall Uprising in Manhattan. The Stonewall Uprising was a tipping point for the Gay Liberation Movement in the United States. In the United States the...



www.loc.gov




*50th Anniversary of Annual LGBTQ+ Pride Traditions*
June 2020 marks the 50th anniversary of annual LGBTQ+ Pride traditions. The first Pride march in New York City was held on June 28, 1970 on the one-year anniversary of the Stonewall Uprising. Primary sources available at the Library of Congress provide detailed information about how this first Pride march was planned, and the reasons why activists felt so strongly that it should exist. Looking through the Lili Vincenzand Frank Kameny Papers in the Manuscript Reading Room, researchers can find planning documents, correspondence, flyers, ephemera and more from the very first Pride marches in 1970. This, the very first U.S. Gay Pride Week and March, was meant to give the community a chance to gather together to, "...commemorate the Christopher Street Uprisings of last summer in which thousands of homosexuals went to the streets to demonstrate against centuries of abuse....from government hostility to employment and housing discrimination, Mafia control of Gay bars, and anti-Homosexual laws" (Christopher Street Liberation Day Committee Fliers, Franklin Kameny Papers). The concept behind the initial Pride march came from members of the Eastern Regional Conference of Homophile Organizations (E.R.C.H.O), who had been organizing an annual July 4th demonstration (1965-1969) known as the "Reminder Day Pickets," at Independence Hall in Philadelphia. At the E.R.C.H.O Conference in November 1969, the 13 homophile organizations in attendance voted to pass a resolution to organize a National annual demonstration, to be called Christopher Street Liberation Day.
As members of the Mattachine Society of Washington, Frank Kameny and Lilli Vincenz participated in the discussion, planning, and promotion of the first Pride along with activists in New York City and other homophile groups belonging to E.R.C.H.O.
By all estimates, there were upwards of 3-5,000 marchers at the inaugural Pride in New York City, and today NYC marchers number in the millions. Since 1970, LGBTQ+ people have continued to gather together in June to march with Pride and demonstrate for equal rights.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> I see no "logical reason" for a Thanksgiving day parade among others.


That wasn't the question.



doozie said:


> Here's some history regarding Pride parades, why they exist and are RELEVANT to participants.


That wasn't the question either.
It appears you can't present a logical reason to have the parade.

It's just a "look at me" event.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That wasn't the question.
> 
> 
> That wasn't the question either.
> ...


The reason for the parade is contained in the history I provided of the parade.

And Yes, ALL parade participants intend to be viewed by spectators, LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> The reason for the parade is contained in the history I provided of the parade.


I asked *you* to give a *logical* reason.
You parroted the "look at me" reason.



doozie said:


> And Yes, ALL parade participants intend to be viewed by spectators, LOL


You keep ignoring the real point.
The vast majority doesn't care.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

HDRider said:


> I prefer the term opposition


Loyal?


Hiro said:


> It seems to me to be a fairly recent cultural change where it is insufficient just to let people be who they are. Nowadays, it is as though many people must constantly be affirmed by others in any choice they make from what they eat, to who they want to be with, to who they vote for; and that is not healthy for anyone, imho.
> 
> And I say that with a great deal of reflection because many people choose an identifier that often becomes not part of what they are, but the majority of who they are. They are no longer an individual, they are a vegan individual or a gay individual or a (fill in the blank) individual. Anyway, carry on....


"This is my autistic child..."

People seem to be so wrapped up in _what_ they are with so little concern as to _who_ they are. Like those ancestry.com commercials "We thought we were German, but our results showed we were Irish, so we traded our liederhosen for kilts" - WHY? Aside from possible genetic diseases, why does it matter at all?

It's just another way to divide.

As for the parades, the biggest problem I have is that they seem to celebrate the fringes and reinforce the stereotypes. NONE of the gay people I've known dress or act like what I've seen in photos or video of the parades. In fact, most of them I didn't even know until it came up somehow (like showing up at an event with a boyfriend). Maybe the media doesn't show them, but I don't see a whole lot of average folk at those events - just the over-the-top hypersexualized types. I don't think that helps public perception at all.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I asked *you* to give a *logical* reason.
> You parroted the "look at me" reason.
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't like the real answers, and a Pride Parade is not really not about the vast majority, now is it?!?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I wonder if he has evidence that the vast majority don't like it. Until then it is just his opinion and really of no concern to the people that do want a pride parade.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> You just don't like the real answers, and a Pride Parade is *not really not about the vast majority*, now is it?!?


That's the entire point. 
It's all about a tiny minority saying "Look at me, I'm special" when it really only matters to them.
It's only taken 165 posts to get back to where it started.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I wonder if he has *evidence* that the vast majority don't like it. Until then it is just his opinion and really of no concern to the people that do want a pride parade.











Are Gay Parades Annoying and Unnecessary?
 

Debate.org is a dynamic social community where you can voice your opinion on today’s hottest issues.




www.debate.org




!
*



Are Gay Parades Annoying and Unnecessary?
87% Say Yes

Click to expand...

*


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I wonder if he has evidence that the vast majority don't like it. Until then it is just his opinion and really of no concern to the people that do want a pride parade.


From my history post
By all estimates, there were upwards of 3-5,000 marchers at the inaugural Pride in New York City, and today NYC marchers number in the millions.

Vast majority be damned, LOL.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I dont really care who or what you are, if you want to try to act more special than everyone else, you lose my support. Period. Inserting your sexual preferences into places where it does not belong and does not matter, is in poor taste. It's just tacky.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

[/QUOTE]
Do you have evidence of how many people answered that poll and it's


Bearfootfarm said:


> Are Gay Parades Annoying and Unnecessary?
> 
> 
> Debate.org is a dynamic social community where you can voice your opinion on today’s hottest issues.
> ...


 A poll of less than 100 people on a site that you have to register to vote in the poll. Nope that does don prove your opinion with any mathematical validity.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> From my history post
> By all estimates, there were upwards of 3-5,000 marchers at the inaugural Pride in New York City, and today NYC marchers *number in the millions*.
> 
> Vast majority be damned, LOL.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission filed a lawsuit against the Kroger Company Monday in response to action taken by Kroger Store No. 625 in Conway, Arkansas, against two employees. The employees were terminated after they refused to abide by the new dress code, which required them to wear an apron depicting a rainbow-colored heart emblem.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> A poll of less than 100 people on a site that you have to register to vote in the poll. Nope that does don prove your opinion with any *mathematical validity*.


 You two can carry on alone. 



doozie said:


> *Weasel words*





doozie said:


> You just don't like the real answers


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

HDRider said:


> The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission filed a lawsuit against the Kroger Company Monday in response to action taken by Kroger Store No. 625 in Conway, Arkansas, against two employees. The employees were terminated after they refused to abide by the new dress code, which required them to wear an apron depicting a rainbow-colored heart emblem.


I saw photos of the heart apron, it was missing many colors of the rainbow, might be a stretch to consider it a Gay Pride symbol.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Careful about who you complain to, you might end up with more of what you don't like in your face.









Grandfather receives racist letter about his lawn decorations


Twitter user @goIdenstef shared a photo of the vitriolic letter that was sent to her grandfather and signed 'the decent, middle-class people with Class.'




www.dailymail.co.uk





"People are offering to buy a grandfather who loves to decorate his home more lawn decorations after a neighbor anonymously sent him a cruel, racist letter saying his front lawn is an 'embarrassment' and looks like a 'low-class Mexican family' lives there. "


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Is the descriptive "low class Mexican family" racist?
Are there no low class Mexican families?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

doozie said:


> I saw photos of the heart apron, it was missing many colors of the rainbow, might be a stretch to consider it a Gay Pride symbol.


So Kroger is saying it is not?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> So Kroger is saying it is not?


I believe I read elsewhere they have no comment due to the pending lawsuit.









Christian Kroger employees sue for being forced to wear a heart on their uniform. They say it’s gay.


They claim that the red and yellow heart supports the "sin" of being LGBTQ and violates "a sincerely held religious belief...




www.lgbtqnation.com





"Kroger hasn’t publicly said that the heart was meant to imply support for LGBTQ people. Sometimes a heart is just a heart."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is definitely not a rainbow heart.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What was the point of Kroger using this on their aprons?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> What was the point of Kroger using this on their aprons?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Probably a lot of griping, snowflaking and threats by the "accept us or else" crowd.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok, so no one knows.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

GTX63 said:


> Ok, so no one knows.


Not a clue. We don't have Kroger in this part of the country


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

RJ2019 said:


> Not a clue. We don't have Kroger in this part of the country


I suppose that would merit the carousel emoji.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

RJ2019 said:


> Not a clue. We don't have Kroger in this part of the country


Our daughter has one nearby that sells everything from food to furniture to clothes to gas.
We have a few smaller versions. The one near her is beautiful. Ours are a little long in the tooth.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Careful about who you complain to, you might end up with more of what you don't like in your face.


Exactly.



painterswife said:


> Is definitely not a rainbow heart.


Where's your evidence?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> View attachment 91006


Yeah, that's a "rainbow".


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

doozie said:


> I see no "logical reason" for a Thanksgiving day parade among others.
> Here's some history regarding Pride parades, why they exist and are RELEVANT to participants.
> 
> 
> ...


So a 50 year old celebration of look at me, I am special and should be appreciated. Laws have changed. Everyone pretty much has the same legal rights. But for some reason some still want attention. If we all picked some agendas and did this then I suspect little would get done beside messing up traffic and work schedules. Its old news and way past time to move on to other things that need changes and are more relevant for todays times.


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

painterswife said:


> Gay pride is not just about who you love. It is about the ability to be just as open about who they are as opposite-sex couples have been able to be for their entire lives. Being able to hold hands and kiss in public just like opposite couples can without repercussions.
> 
> Now if you don't want anyone to do those things in public and that thread was about that, it is a different situation but you picked out posted a thread about how certain people of certain sexualities express that.


Who are you specifically responding to? This thread started out with this post lady, 
*RJ2019*
·
*Registered*
Joined Aug 27, 2019 
· 
353 Posts
Discussion Starter • #1 • 5 d ago
Is it just me, or is this a social issue that permeates every aspect of life whether or not the venue is acceptable for it?
Are the Pride folks truly so wrapped up in themselves that they need to make EVERYTHING about them? It's everywhere. It isn't the gay part that even bothers me it's just that these ideas have somehow been incorporated into places where sexual preferences are truly irrelevant. It's gotten to the point where I'm beginning to not take these folks seriously anymore.


So the comment you made about 

Now if you don't want anyone to do those things in public and that thread was about that, it is a different situation but you picked out posted a thread about how certain people of certain sexualities express that. 

Maybe you need to look at the previous posts before jumping in, it clearly started out about the subject we are discussing


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

CKelly78z said:


> Every show that my wife watches seems to work a gay couple into the mix, and make the story about their choices. This is the reason I don't watch TV other than sports...which now seem to push the BLM bullcrap down our throats.


Whens the last time we heard about the irish slaves ?


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Here's a wonderful example of a place that gay pride dont belong. How is it even relevant in such a venue?
> www.backyardchickens.com/threads/lgbt-chicken-keepers.1342550/


Byc also was discussing ways to steal and torture a dog because a lady thought her neighbor peeped at her through the window and the dog barked and scared her chickens. This forum is full of WRONG INFORMATION that will kill your flock in some cases!! Byc is not a good forum for reliable information. The moderators dont really care so good luck


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Jealous Gypsy Homestead said:


> Byc also was discussing ways to steal and torture a dog because a lady thought her neighbor peeped at her through the window and the dog barked and scared her chickens. This forum is full of WRONG INFORMATION that will kill your flock in some cases!! Byc is not a good forum for reliable information. The moderators dont really care so good luck


Steal and torture a dog?
I saw the "Hey look at me I'm gay, accept it or else" stuff, like they created their own safe space on that forum. Wasn't aware that chickens cared about someone's sexual orientation. I must have missed the dog stuff tho.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> So a 50 year old celebration of look at me, I am special and should be appreciated. Laws have changed. Everyone pretty much has the same legal rights. But for some reason some still want attention. If we all picked some agendas and did this then I suspect little would get done beside messing up traffic and work schedules. Its old news and way past time to move on to other things that need changes and are more relevant for todays times.


Actually, after 50 years I would consider this parade a Tradition that the participants and spectators have come to enjoy.
It commerates and celebrates something significant.

In effect you are saying Certain people shouldn't have a parade and in the same breath say everyone has the same rights. LOL!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What was your point again?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> It commerates and celebrates something significant.


You just keep repeating yourself.
Vague, empty rhetoric.......


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> What was your point again?
> View attachment 91025


Awe...how did you know I love Chihuahuas.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

doozie said:


> Actually, after 50 years I would consider this parade a Tradition that the participants and spectators have come to enjoy.
> It commerates and celebrates something significant.
> 
> In effect you are saying Certain people shouldn't have a parade and in the same breath say everyone has the same rights. LOL!


Everyone should have the same rights. Legally it seems it’s a done deal. Old news. Lots they could be doing to help themself’s and others with the time and energy they put into the continuous look at me, and acknowledge me, effort day in and day out. 


Parades I normally see salute or expose people to a variety of things and organizations we see in life. I have nothing against a parade, especially one with a somewhat useful purpose.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

painterswife said:


> View attachment 91008


Thank you for researching and posting this. I had no clue what they were talking about!!


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Jealous Gypsy Homestead said:


> Whens the last time we heard about the irish slaves ?


Just about every time the topic of slavery comes up - but that's internal discussions in my house where we actually remember history.


GTX63 said:


> What was your point again?


That was my point (especially the guy on the left) - the parades play to the stereotypes and don't celebrate the typical, everyday people who, in my experience, make up the majority. Would we be ok with a bunch of hypersexualized straight people doing the same thing?

I guess today maybe "we" would be.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

random said:


> Just about every time the topic of slavery comes up - but that's internal discussions in my house where we actually remember history.
> 
> That was my point (especially the guy on the left) - the parades play to the stereotypes and don't celebrate the typical, everyday people who, in my experience, make up the majority. Would we be ok with a bunch of hypersexualized straight people doing the same thing?
> 
> I guess today maybe "we" would be.


Mardi Gras?









Mardi Gras Style — Mardi Gras Insider Tours


What to Wear & Mardi Gras Style. Crazy costumes, face paint, big beads & more - anything goes at Mardi Gras! Insider Tours offers tour packages featuring all the BEST that Mardi Gras 2022 has to offer! Parade tickets, Bourbon St. Balcony Party, ghost tour, swamp tour, plantation tour, guides




mardigrasinsidertours.com





Overly-sexualized costumes and gender crossing dress are also common, Marcinkus says. And because of the city's French origins, people often dress in costumes illustrating French history and culture, complete with powdered wigs. But a theme is not a necessity for spectators, who can and do dress in the types of costumes seen at Halloween - everything from animals to nurses. Mardi Gras, however, is not a party-goer's average Halloween.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Mardi Gras would certainly qualify for a parade that covers a wide variety of subjects. Not just one special segment. A wide variety of look at me participants for those that enjoy that 

For those that like to snow ski or just check out something new , the “Mardi Gras” in Red River New Mexico is a smaller but entertaining parade. Usually held in February also.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Ok I will grant Mardi Gras, but you have to admit that is QUITE the exception! It's it's own world.


----------



## thewillishomestead (Sep 21, 2020)

Listen, my wife and I couldn’t agree more with all your posts. We attended gay pride ONE TIME and that was enough for me! We both agreed that although we may be two females in a marriage, people act stupid and that’s what gives us “normal” gays a bad name. Just give me back my simple country life with my chickens, goats, flowers and veggies!


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

thewillishomestead said:


> Listen, my wife and I couldn’t agree more with all your posts. We attended gay pride ONE TIME and that was enough for me! We both agreed that although we may be two females in a marriage, people act stupid and that’s what gives us “normal” gays a bad name. Just give me back my simple country life with my chickens, goats, flowers and veggies!


Thank you for your post. And thank you for realizing I'm not bashing your lifestyle. Just tired of it being shoved all in my face in situations where we're all normal people and it really doesn't matter.


----------



## thewillishomestead (Sep 21, 2020)

I feel like it’s being shoved in my face lol


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is your prerogative to feel that and voice that opinion, just as it others to celebrate what they want. I personally don't like any parades. I just don't go to them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

thewillishomestead said:


> Listen, my wife and I couldn’t agree more with all your posts. We attended gay pride ONE TIME and that was enough for me! We both agreed that although we may be two females in a marriage, people act stupid and that’s what gives us “normal” gays a bad name. Just give me back my simple country life with my chickens, goats, flowers and veggies!


Love your last sentence, lol.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

In the older civilized countries, Afghanistan, India, China, and the Persian countries perverts get stoned to death. It's only in the western so called Christian countries, that perversion is encouraged.


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

I currently live with two gay man, they are married and as they are a mixed race couple have faced a lot of crap from people and are singled out by neighbors as different! I could care less what others think but when how you live is effected, I understand them asking to be treated equally! When some as for more than equal or demand more of others I take issue with that as well!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

One of Alberta's largest Pride parades fell apart a couple years ago when they joined forces with another group who felt their message was even more important that the Pride message. 

Again, the need to speak loudly and harshly silenced the voices of others. I respect anyone's right to express their opinion but we suddenly seem to live in a time where too many people seem to feel they know what's best and chose to speak on behalf of others in a way that is neither respectful or beneficial.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

random said:


> Ok I will grant Mardi Gras, but you have to admit that is QUITE the exception! It's it's own world.


Mardi Gras is tame compared to Southern Decadence in Sept. It's like MG on meth.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> Mardi Gras is tame compared to Southern Decadence in Sept. It's like MG on meth.


Never heard of that one.


----------

